# check radeon gpu temps?



## CrowdedNewt (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi, i cannot figure out how to check the temps on my radeon GPU. does anyone know?


----------



## CrowdedNewt (Mar 15, 2019)

Anyone...? I really need to see the temp on my radeon gpu :/


----------

